# For Brownie



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm starting this thread for my buddy Brownie:thumbsup:.

Who out there has tried and is using the new tires from Nick at Supeertires


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You talking about the Pro Series or is there something newer?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i must have the older style super tires they appear to be harder than say p.v.t. which i like better. i wish the makers of slip ons could maybe take the outer edge off . like round,em over a tic. on my mdf routed trak pvt gets the nod. and when the trak is dirty it does,nt matter what you use. the lil cars slide around terrible.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have tried both the t-jet fray tires and inline tires
I like them both. 

as mentioned the super tires confused me be they are harder than most of the other brands, but for me, they handle the best

I have tried the soft tires, i thought they would work more like sili/foams but it was not the case. They also ripped and chunked sometimes when putting them on double flanged rims.

some of the inline tires have a rounded edge, and the t-jet pro-series have a rounded edge.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike has Nick come out with a new inline tire.
I know he spent a pile of time finessing the T-jet tires,but i wasn't sure if he had anything new for the inline guys.
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

he has the rounded edge tire for tyco's on his site.
he play some with the compound.


----------

